# aggressiveness issues



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

First I would rule out any physical cause, which means a visit to your vet. Then I would find a really well qualified, well recommended behaviourist (not a trainer in this case). I suspect this will need the help of someone who can observe the dog at home, and understand what is motivating and triggering this behaviour. In the meantime, you must manage things carefully. Shut him in another room when you go to answer the door; keep him on leash if you are likely to pass close to other people; avoid games that get him over excited, or that put him in a position where he thinks he needs to defend himself or his space. And don't punish him - you will only confirm his feeling that whatever it is he is reacting to is scarey and dangerous.

It could be that at 3 yo he has reached full maturity, or something (possibly seemingly very trivial) has happened to frighten him. Any odd or noisy visitors, or changes of routine, in the last few months?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Tough one. i would call your vet if you haven't been lately. It seems odd to suddenly start this w/out cause. It could very well be something health related. And your vet may know a specialist in this area to help. I agree even a great trainer is usually not that experienced in this area (at least specialized) 

Good luck


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

A vet check generally and a thyroid check in particular is a good place to start to rule out thyroid issues. One of my sister's fosters was *this* close to being PTS for aggression when they finally thought to check thyroid. A friend has a certified therapy dog who turns into cujo when she needs her thyroid meds upped. 

Next stop is an experienced behaviorist to help you think through what is going on and how to address it. You are wise to be thinking about this now, before it escalates further, or you are trying to persuade a judge that your dog is not a dangerous dog. 

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I could have this dog's twin brother. Everything you describ is the same. I fretted for a year or more---took him to training, vet and repeatedly talked to his breeder. She has his fasther and brother and they are very bonded to her. I realize now that Cooper feels he is my only guardian and if he doesn't guard me, something might happen to his beloved mommy. He loves me with every cell of his body. I am careful with him and I show him that I am OK without his protection...just relax!......and he does. He has a special role in my pack and I have come to love him more for it.....but there were battles with other dogs, blood, stitched and many weeks of tears thinking I'd have to put him to sleep. I will NEVER get rid of him now. He is my Lassie, my Rin Tin Tin, my guardian angel.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I Fully agree with a good health/blood check, and going to see a behaviorist. Hopefully you can nip it in the bud before it gets worse (and unfortunatly, it usually does). In the mean time i would start a Strict NILIF (nothing in life is free, google search it), program for him! Good luck, and i hope it improves!!


----------



## doggielover (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for your insight. We just went to the vet and discussed it and he suggested a trainer. I agree 
with you all that a behaviorist is more the route I want to take. The vet did not check his thyroid...I wouldn't have thought of that. And the suggestion for NILIF.

How do I go about finding a behaviorist. My vet didn't even know of a good trainer.

DL


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Where do you live?


----------



## Ray'nBC (Dec 16, 2009)

doggielover,
The way we have dealt with the "door greeting" problem is to ensure that we don't open the door until our dogs are in a calm and cooperative state of mind. For one boy (our spoo), we have trained him to run to his crate when the doorbell rings. He patiently awaits his treat or toy or praise, and we either tell him to stay or to come wait at a suitable distance from the door (meaning far enough away that he will stay calm) while we open it for our visitor. For the other (our nutsy old Lhasa) we "claim" the doorway with our bodies and once again keep him at a suitable distance. Any sign of overexcitement or approach without permission and we back him off, before refocusing on our guest. No need to use words -- I think they get in the way.
Harley sounds a bit like he's not sure who is in charge in certain excitable situations. Strong noises (what we think of as a firm command) just add to the excitement and uncertainty, making him even less stable. Proper use of collar corrections, body language, and/or reinforcement (not bribes) is essential.
I'm not qualified to give training advice, but a good trainer (someone with a good reputation among local dog owners) should be strongly considered.


----------

